# Question about harmony - voice leading



## contra7 (Oct 26, 2010)

I need help about vioce leading in harmony. I have just started learning it so i dont know much about it. I have a task to harmonize a melody (sopran) so here it is. I want you check the task and feedback me

sorry for bad english


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

That 6th leap in the bass looks a little odd - also try and keep large intervals between the bottom two voice and the intervals at the top smaller.


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

Agree with emiellucifuge. Additionally, you're going to want to:


1) Avoid the long-sustained augmented triad beginning bar 2
2) Avoid strange treatment of upper voices in bar 2 -- augmented 3rd should never resolve anywhere in parallel, def not to perfect fourth on next beat. Best to address 1) first as it may make 2) go away.
3) Avoid the diminished third between Bb and C# between bar 2 and 3 if it's you who's providing the bass-line
4) Avoid direct fifth from tritone in bass voices in bar 3.

Hope this helps you contra! Voice-leading is challenging, but once you start internalizing its rules, your music will become much smoother


----------



## contra7 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you for your help! I changed and fixed some things (I hope so), so if you please can check this task again. Thanks in advance!!


----------

